# Geedee and Rocketeers Flying Legends



## Geedee (Jul 12, 2009)

.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 12, 2009)

Great shots there Gary, cant wait to see more!!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 12, 2009)

The B-25 pic with the two in front is fricken awesome!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 12, 2009)

Right on Gary!

Great shots, and I think the clouds really do add to the photo...and the Fw190 is freakin' COOL! Can't wait to see more!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 12, 2009)

Great shots Gary! Can't wait to see more of the FW190.


----------



## ccheese (Jul 12, 2009)

Two questions, Gary. Is that FW-190 a re-production or the real mccoy ? And, is that Steve Hinton standing by
that Seafire ? [Is that a Seafire ?] OK, so it's three questions !

Charles


----------



## Doughboy (Jul 12, 2009)

Amazing photos..... I really enjoyed the Fokker triplanes.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 12, 2009)

YOU DA MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Looks like you guys had a blast. Wish I was there.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 13, 2009)

ccheese said:


> Two questions, Gary. Is that FW-190 a re-production or the real mccoy ? And, is that Steve Hinton standing by
> that Seafire ? [Is that a Seafire ?] OK, so it's three questions !
> 
> Charles


I was going to ask the same question.
I thought it was Steve Hinton too.
If its not he has a twin.

He must have taken time off from Chino if it is him.

All great pics, BTW. 


Wheels


----------



## Geedee (Jul 13, 2009)

.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 13, 2009)

I saw him at Chino this year but I couldn't get close enough to talk to him.
He had several other people that had "corraled" him and he was taking the time to answer their questions.
He had to go fly one of the planes before I was able to speak to him.


Wheels


----------



## trackend (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi Gary
Super shots. I am not suprised we never met a.to much time spent looking skywards and b. to many people. The only time I managered to meet any one was to set a time and place I met Mossie by the shackelton last year at Midday If you go again we'll have to do the same thing.

in answer to your question CCheese The FW 190 is a repro powered by a Chinese copy of a Russian power plant and its still a prototype, it looked prity close to the real Mc Coy to me, I'll bash out a few snaps in my own thread not wishing to tread on Garys (dont expect as good as Garys though)


----------



## evangilder (Jul 13, 2009)

Nice shots, Gary.  Good to Steve H out there. I swear, if it has wings, Steve has flown it at one point or another.


----------



## Geedee (Jul 13, 2009)

.


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 13, 2009)

Agreed about the sepia -25 shot. Frikkin AMAZING! Ever consider puttin that up on a poster-sized print?


----------



## Geedee (Jul 13, 2009)

.


----------



## Geedee (Jul 13, 2009)

.


----------



## Geedee (Jul 13, 2009)

.


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 13, 2009)

Great pics!

Did anyone notice that the Fw-190 aerial was not slack with the canopy in the rearward position?  Is that authentic? If so, I have to change my reality... again.


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 13, 2009)

...aaahhh. We posted at the same time. I think you aswered my question. My reality is sound.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 13, 2009)

Terrific pics Gary! They are all superb, but two stand out as classics, crying out to be made into posters, prints, a calendar, whatever - the Sea Fury with the streaming wing-tip vortices, and the three-ship formation of P51D's, the latter looking like an air to air at about 20,000 feet. BTW, the warning placard on the FW 190 head armour reads 'Attention! If you are reading this, you are facing the wrong way, Dumkopf!'


----------



## Doughboy (Jul 13, 2009)

Amazing pictures.


----------



## trackend (Jul 13, 2009)

Super duper Gary, bit of a target rich enviroment would'nt you say?


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 13, 2009)

Great pics. I really liked the WW I biplanes.
That had to be an awesome sight.


Wheels


----------



## Geedee (Jul 13, 2009)

.


----------



## Rocketeer (Jul 13, 2009)

Nice shots big Boy! I think you covered most of em!! I shall add some pix below...hope they are ok for you


----------



## Rocketeer (Jul 13, 2009)

More......


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 13, 2009)

can you get up close to the aircraft and touch or is that forbidden


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 13, 2009)

Excellent guys! 

That 190 is fantastic!

The fourship P-51 aerobatics team looks like they would be quite something to see!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 13, 2009)

All I can say, is "wow"...

Would have been a real kick in the arse if they put the Fw190 up there with the 'Stangs...but still, awesome to see 'em all..

Again, great shots Gary Rocketeer!


----------



## Doughboy (Jul 13, 2009)

Again, great photos everyone.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 13, 2009)

WHOA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   :thumbrigh:


----------



## Geedee (Jul 14, 2009)

.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 14, 2009)

Great stuff!  I saw the Horsemen as a 2 man with the Mustang and a 3 man with the Bearcat. I honestly don't think it matters what airplane it is. To see old, high-performance props doing precision flying like that is really something.

I thought I got spoiled at Chino until I saw that you had 2 (TWO!) Fw-190s. I gotta get over there for that show!


----------



## Geedee (Jul 14, 2009)

.


----------



## Geedee (Jul 14, 2009)

.


----------



## trackend (Jul 14, 2009)

I have to agree with you Gary Those lenses were everywhere I reckon the Bigmas must have been breeding as there was hundreds of them but I saw at least a dozen 600mm VR Nikkors, at £7000 a piece some amatures have money to burn. and more Cannons than on HMS Victory. A guy behind me on one fly past (and I counted them) took 28 shots most of them were of the planes arse, he was going through CF cards like packs of polaroid.

Like wise to back Garys kind offer, as I said a few years back Eric you ever need a place to crash, doors open. 
As I told Roman Im 90mins from DUX.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 14, 2009)

The one thing I learned while living in England 20 years ago is that you Brits can be so accommodating. I mean that, your hospitality is great and I am hoping that the economy picks up enough for me to make it to DUX in the next year or so. Plus it would be fun to explore my old stomping grounds in East Anglia. I doubt much has changed there.


----------



## trackend (Jul 15, 2009)

Im hoping to get to Lakenheath in sept with the FOD group if I make it i'll get some shots to stir the memories Eric


----------



## evangilder (Jul 15, 2009)

That would be cool, Lee. I worked in the building near the microwave tower (1085) for a while, then in the old ATC tower. I have heard they built a new tower a few years ago and last I heard, the old one was still there.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 15, 2009)

All I can say is, you lucky, lucky @**%@ ! I'm not jealous, I am NOT jealous...... 
Eric, not much had changed the last time I was in East Anglia, although I heard they've now got electricity, and those new fangled 'hordeless carriages'!


----------



## Geedee (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## trackend (Jul 15, 2009)

Great shots G R



evangilder said:


> That would be cool, Lee. I worked in the building near the microwave tower .



Typical Americans Gary, always having to go one better, we're happy to have ours in the kitchen, but no, they have theirs up a bloody great tower to show the world how much bigger it is


----------



## rochie (Jul 18, 2009)

amazing pictures guy's, i'm determined to get to next years show


----------



## evangilder (Jul 18, 2009)

trackend said:


> Great shots G R
> 
> 
> 
> Typical Americans Gary, always having to go one better, we're happy to have ours in the kitchen, but no, they have theirs up a bloody great tower to show the world how much bigger it is



Yeah, but you have no idea how hard it is to get a microwave burrito down a 60 foot ladder.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 19, 2009)

NOW THATS AN AIRSHOW!!!!!!!

OMG, what I would have done to see 2 (two - Zwei - dos....) 190s!!!! And not one but several P-51s, B-25s, ..... OMG, that is amazing, ohhh, the sounds, the sights, the smells.....

I think I just peed alittle.


----------



## Geedee (Jul 19, 2009)

..


----------



## evangilder (Jul 19, 2009)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 19, 2009)

WHOA Gary those are stupendous!!!


----------



## Geedee (Jul 19, 2009)

.


----------



## trackend (Jul 19, 2009)

Im with you all the way on the skyraiders Gary a great plane but just about the muckiest exhaust Ive ever seen even tug boat Annie's boat put out less soot that those baby's but as Ive said before if you're a grunt on the ground a squadron of these buggers hoving into view and giving charlie a hammering must have been a very welcome sight indeed.
great shots by the by mate


----------



## Rocketeer (Jul 19, 2009)

a couple or few more!


----------



## Rocketeer (Jul 19, 2009)

Another shot...


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 19, 2009)

Nice!

That Fw190 is just awesome!


----------



## Rocketeer (Jul 19, 2009)

Better sizes....I will learn one day chaps!!


----------



## Njaco (Jul 19, 2009)

Rocketeer, resize to between 800 and 1024 pixels and you'll be fine.

Great shots though!


----------

